# App. Waze saute depuis MAJ



## Loulou192 (13 Avril 2016)

Bonjour, 

Je suis possesseur d'un iPhone 4S 32Go sous ISO9 (9.2.1 - 13D15).

Depuis la nouvelle version Waze 4.4.0, quand je mets l'application Waze en mode GPS, toutes les 5mn l'application saute, du coup je me retrouve sur l'interface Apple avec toutes les applications.

Quand je clique-double sur le bouton "Home" pourtant l'application Waze est bien ouverte en arrière plan.

Afin de résoudre ce problème embarrassant, qu'est qu'il y a une possibilité de remettre l'ancienne version Waze celle présente en photgraphie ?  

Cordialement,


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (13 Avril 2016)

Non, impossible... Desolé...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Avril 2016)

Loulou192 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis possesseur d'un iPhone 4S 32Go sous ISO9 (9.2.1 - 13D15).
> 
> ...



Avez vous une sauvegarde ?


----------



## Marto3 (13 Avril 2016)

Bonsoir ,

Il faut tous simplement allé dans les réglages de l'application et mettre DESACTIVER L'AUTOVEROUILLAGE. 
J'avoue que c'est nul cette histoire.


----------



## Loulou192 (14 Avril 2016)

Bonsoir,

C'est pas l'auto-verrouillage, c'est completement l'app Waze qui saute.

D'ailleurs ça fait sauter l'iPhone qui redermarre automatiquement ! (uniquement en mode GPS.)

Si j'uttilise Waze sans le GPS pas de probleme 

Je n'ai pas de sauvegarde car il n'est pas jailbeaké.

Loulou


----------



## Loulou192 (14 Avril 2016)

*/!\ RECTIFICATIF ! /!\
*
Waze saute que ça soit en mode normal ou en mode GPS  ...

Loulou


----------

